# Permission for pet dogs for rental properties?



## AQ_MTL

Hey everyone, 

Didn't find an answer using the search feature so giving this a shot hoping someone can clear a few things up for me. 

I'm looking to rent a property that will allow me to have my dog once I import him into UAE. Contacted one of the "Pets Allowed" listings on Dubizzle and the real estate agency told me that the landlord is fine with me having a dog, but I need to get permission from the municipality for which I'll need to sign the tenancy agreement first. Since, according to them, the municipality only gives permission based on a per agreement basis. 

I ended up telling the agency to hold the place for me for a few days while I try and figure out how this process works, since I didn't want to pay the first instalment of the rent and find out that the municipality doesn't give me permission. Either way, called the municipality (someone finally answered on the third day) and they said that I don't need the contract and to just come in for the permission... once I got there they said I needed a tenancy agreement. Also, they wouldn't really give me a straight answer on what I would need in terms of documents or what happens if permission isn't given since I would've already signed the tenancy contract. Only response I got was "don't worry, you'll get permission"

Trying to get more info on the matter, I contacted Sharjah Cat & Dog Shelter and they told me that as far as they know I only need permission from the landlord.

Either way, I know this was a pretty long-winded post but just wanted to explain the whole situation. Hoping someone has experience in dealing with this situation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sammylou

oh my. welcome to the uae! land of red tape and indecisively vague responses.

i do not have pets myself but i have not heard of ever needing municipality permission to rent an apartment if the landlord has already given permission. it sounds like you are moving to sharjah? so the rules may be different than here in dubai. we have a few knowledgeable animal lovers so hopefully one of them can chime in later today. if you don't get any further response soon try reposting in the dubai forum where it will more likely be seen.


----------



## AQ_MTL

Thanks Sammylou, was considering posting in the Dubai forum but figured it's a Sharjah matter and it wasn't the right forum. Will go ahead and post it in that forum if I don't get any responses here.

yea, I remember all the red tape. It's always been around, I'm actually moving back to UAE after about 15yrs. I just wish people would learn to say "I don't know" in the municipality, got the feeling that he was just rolling with whatever I was saying.


----------



## rsinner

In Dubai at least, from what I know, you need permission from the landlord AND the developer (so if the landlord is okay with you keeping a pet, but if the community rules prevent it you would not be able to keep a pet).
However, even then, a few people do end up keeping pets even if not allowed esp. if its a cat or a small dog. However, not a pleasant situation to be in.
Not sure if its the same in Shariah.


----------



## busybee2

in ab dabs usually apartments allow small dogs, and most villas... but nothern emirates may be different. but thats the way of the world here, even if they say yes they can change their mind 6 months down the road.


----------



## BedouGirl

In Dubai, if you live in a place owned by a national, you just need the landlord to say yes. In the newer areas, it can be different and the building management have to approve. I have had friends in Sharjah who have had more than one dog in a villa and never had to seek municipality approval. Have you approached the municipality? Ask the agent to help you, after all, they want to rent the property and earn their commission and they don't do much for that and it's they who told you this in the first place,


----------



## AQ_MTL

BedouGirl said:


> In Dubai, if you live in a place owned by a national, you just need the landlord to say yes. In the newer areas, it can be different and the building management have to approve. I have had friends in Sharjah who have had more than one dog in a villa and never had to seek municipality approval. Have you approached the municipality? Ask the agent to help you, after all, they want to rent the property and earn their commission and they don't do much for that and it's they who told you this in the first place,


Tried asking the municipality, called them first and it took 3 days before they answered the phone. Went in person and the guy just looked confused but refused to say "I don't know" or to ask anyone else and just told me to come back with a tenancy contract (on the phone they had told me that I need to go there before getting a tenancy contract). No one else I spoke to was much more help. 

Agency just keeps pushing me to pay the first instalment so they can write the tenancy contract and rent out the place. I told them I have no issue with that as long as they put in writing that its a tentative contract pending approval from the municipality, but they said they can't do that.


----------



## BedouGirl

AQ_MTL said:


> Tried asking the municipality, called them first and it took 3 days before they answered the phone. Went in person and the guy just looked confused but refused to say "I don't know" or to ask anyone else and just told me to come back with a tenancy contract (on the phone they had told me that I need to go there before getting a tenancy contract). No one else I spoke to was much more help. Agency just keeps pushing me to pay the first instalment so they can write the tenancy contract and rent out the place. I told them I have no issue with that as long as they put in writing that its a tentative contract pending approval from the municipality, but they said they can't do that.


 I truly don't think you need approval from the municipality. Tell the agent you're not taking the villa unless they sort this out for you. Shame you just can't take a place in Dubai. At least you would know where you stand then.

IDEA!!! Light bulb moment  - try asking http://www.scads.ae - the local animal rescue shelter. There's no way they won't know the right answer....


----------



## AQ_MTL

BedouGirl said:


> I truly don't think you need approval from the municipality. Tell the agent you're not taking the villa unless they sort this out for you. Shame you just can't take a place in Dubai. At least you would know where you stand then.


it's an apartment in this case. I know they're pretty picky in that case. Landlord said he's fine with me having the dog, won't put it in writing though according to his agent


----------



## BedouGirl

BedouGirl said:


> I truly don't think you need approval from the municipality. Tell the agent you're not taking the villa unless they sort this out for you. Shame you just can't take a place in Dubai. At least you would know where you stand then. IDEA!!! Light bulb moment  - try asking http://www.scads.ae - the local animal rescue shelter. There's no way they won't know the right answer....


I believe I need to read more slowly - no I don't believe, I know!!! Doh! Sorry, I really thought I was being soooooo clever there. Is there a security guard in the building? See if you can find out if anyone else has a dog and contact them.


----------



## AQ_MTL

BedouGirl said:


> I believe I need to read more slowly - no I don't believe, I know!!! Doh! Sorry, I really thought I was being soooooo clever there. Is there a security guard in the building? See if you can find out if anyone else has a dog and contact them.


Already asked, it's a new building and this would be the first dog


----------



## BedouGirl

AQ_MTL said:


> Already asked, it's a new building and this would be the first dog


Looks like you'll be the ground breaker then  - good luck!


----------



## AQ_MTL

BedouGirl said:


> Looks like you'll be the ground breaker then  - good luck!


nope... the tenancy department at the municipality finally decided they would answer their phone today. Spoke to them about what procedure I have to follow, after being passed off to 4 different people I was told that dogs aren't allowed at all in apartments in Sharjah. Also, if I rent a flat and an inspector comes by they would take the dog away. Apparently, I can have a dog in a villa for sure... as long as a neighbour doesn't complain, then an inspector comes to check the dogs paperwork and see if he's making noise etc.. Finally, I was given the name of someone I could go in and talk to about the procedure to follow about getting permission for having a dog in an apartment or villa.... 

As if that wasn't confusing enough, one of the agents at the real estate company told me that he had just helped another tenant in sharjah get permission from the municipality for keeping his dog in his flat.

I'll most likely just end up getting a place in Dubai, fed up of how unorganized everything is in Sharjah...


----------



## BedouGirl

AQ_MTL said:


> nope... the tenancy department at the municipality finally decided they would answer their phone today. Spoke to them about what procedure I have to follow, after being passed off to 4 different people I was told that dogs aren't allowed at all in apartments in Sharjah. Also, if I rent a flat and an inspector comes by they would take the dog away. Apparently, I can have a dog in a villa for sure... as long as a neighbour doesn't complain, then an inspector comes to check the dogs paperwork and see if he's making noise etc.. Finally, I was given the name of someone I could go in and talk to about the procedure to follow about getting permission for having a dog in an apartment or villa.... As if that wasn't confusing enough, one of the agents at the real estate company told me that he had just helped another tenant in sharjah get permission from the municipality for keeping his dog in his flat. I'll most likely just end up getting a place in Dubai, fed up of how unorganized everything is in Sharjah...


I want to say how frustrating but it doesn't even really touch the surface. I think, knowing what you now know, it's probably a better idea to look over the border and at least not be dreading a knock on the door. It would be horrendous if your dog was taken from you.


----------



## AQ_MTL

BedouGirl said:


> I want to say how frustrating but it doesn't even really touch the surface. I think, knowing what you now know, it's probably a better idea to look over the border and at least not be dreading a knock on the door. It would be horrendous if your dog was taken from you.


Just remembered that I never provided an update on this situation, basically I gave up. Ended up getting a place in Dubai to avoid dealing with all the people in Sharjah that have no clue what they're talking about and refuse to say "I don't know". It was pretty hard in the beginning with no car and a 4hr daily commute using public transport, but at least I knew that there wouldn't be any problems about having my dog in the building


----------



## BedouGirl

AQ_MTL said:


> Just remembered that I never provided an update on this situation, basically I gave up. Ended up getting a place in Dubai to avoid dealing with all the people in Sharjah that have no clue what they're talking about and refuse to say "I don't know". It was pretty hard in the beginning with no car and a 4hr daily commute using public transport, but at least I knew that there wouldn't be any problems about having my dog in the building


 Glad you managed to sort it in the end, even if it isn't quite what you had hoped for.


----------



## Sgm

AQ MTL

Hope all went on well with your doggie...

I have to get things sorted out and stay in Sharjah i.e better savings. Mine is a Villa (medium breed doggie) and i understand the Sharjah tenancy agreement is pretty standard.. 

Any help you can offer though you are in Dubai is appreciated..

Thanks


----------

